

Addresspush.com interview: "The vision: a dead simple contact information hub" - FredBrach
http://www.tractup.com/Interview.html?StartupUrl=http://addresspush.com

======
rauar
Thanks for sharing this. Although I was a bit surprised to find by accident ;)

------
rauar
BTW: are you serious to use Flash for everything ? =)

~~~
FredBrach
sure not but I've got the idea of tractup last thursday and wanted to make it
as quickly as possible (basically before the end of the YC application
submittion) and I'd just a ready flash framework, then...

~~~
rauar
Alright. Good luck !

